# I don't get it, why did this sell for so much?



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2014)

I don't get it, why did this sell for so much?  I'm not being a smart but, I just don't understand.  I swear that a have had these on my bikes here and there...am I missing something?

Thanks guys, I just curious.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1954-Schwin...fF%2FZojDMcxLV9cATP4g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## eddie bravo (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmmm 
Maybe i should take them off my bikes , paint them green and cash in the "green" profit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bike (Jul 6, 2014)

*2 fools*

only think I can think of to explain it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 6, 2014)

I wish this crazy s&%t would happen for some of my auctions, but it never does.
Chris


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jul 6, 2014)

A non-working, non-original paint, top load delta light. I think the high bidder had way too much to drink this holiday.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jul 6, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> I don't get it, why did this sell for so much?  I'm not being a smart but, I just don't understand.  I swear that a have had these on my bikes here and there...am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks guys, I just curious.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1954-Schwin...fF%2FZojDMcxLV9cATP4g%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Probably 2 of the seller's buddies running up the price, also known as shilling.  Seller probably hoping someone would come in at the end.  Wouldn't be surprised if it ends up for sale again.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 6, 2014)

*That's crazy!!!*

No way do I get that. Drinking, maybe high?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2014)

I'd pay 25 bux for that... or sell one at the same price.... wtf.... totally a shill bid experience ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 6, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> Probably 2 of the seller's buddies running up the price, also known as shilling.  Seller probably hoping someone would come in at the end.  Wouldn't be surprised if it ends up for sale again.




Ps I like your avatar lol


----------



## catfish (Jul 6, 2014)

Because the bidders were either on realy good, or realy bad drugs....... Or a little of both.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 6, 2014)

*head lite*

yes crazy 8 is right to much of running up bids on ebay!!!!!!THEN YOU SEE IT ON AGAIN IN  2 MOUTHS FOR SALE AGAIN!!!


----------



## TammyN (Jul 7, 2014)

I agree with Crazy 8, that's highly suspicious. I bought a working top loader on eBay not too long ago for around $50. Of course mine was turquoise, not the coveted green and white combo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 7, 2014)

LMAO!!! someone got a bad deal.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 8, 2014)

That's crazy it had to be fake or fraud or sumthin you can buy one Rightnow for a fraction on that price on eBay as we speak .. Lol 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## JChapoton (Jul 8, 2014)

I got a restored working one at Ann Arbor last April for $15 on an end of the day deal.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2014)

*Make some $$$$$*

I just want to see know who bought it so I can sell him 100 more. I could go on a nice vacation!


----------

